

Statistical Natural Language Processing in Python - hashx
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/norvig.com/ipython/How%20to%20Do%20Things%20with%20Words.ipynb

======
caio1982
It took me a while to recognize they were Norvig's notes. Only after I saw the
spell checker code it kicked in and then I paid attention to the username in
the URL. Perhaps next time it would be nice to make it clear in the title...
just my 2 cents.

~~~
illumen
Modern browsers are hiding the url, and title more and more.

~~~
yaph
In this case the title is actually empty.

------
mark_l_watson
+1 nice!

I don't usually use Python (favoring Clojure, Java 8, JavaScript, and Ruby)
but I am installing IPython right now so I can play with this interactively.
As someone else already pointed out these are Peter Norvig's notes.

------
adwhit
Unusually for an online notebook, the cells have been saved in an unexecuted
state. Making the page uninteresting if not worthless.

~~~
asdfologist
There's a download link on the top-right.

~~~
adwhit
Well at first glance I assumed that it couldn't be run correctly because of
the dependency on "big.txt". But digging a little deeper it turns out you can
download that file (which happens to be the Project Gutenburg text of The
Adventures of Sherlock Holmes) from Norvig's website [1], so I suppose it is
useful after all. But not exactly user-friendly.

[1] [http://norvig.com/ipython/big.txt](http://norvig.com/ipython/big.txt)

